# Houston



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Are there any support groups in Houston? If not, is anyone interested in being a part of one?


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i am from Htown but i never really though about any support groups as being helpful. last time i went to one, i felt like a looser. (support group for anger management) i never really learned anything from that.


----------

